
Applying programming language research ideas to transform spreadsheets - contextfree
https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/research/blog/influencing-mainstream-software-applying-programming-language-research-ideas-to-transform-spreadsheets/?OCID=msr_blog_PLspreadsheets_popl_tw
======
abc_lisper
And they are using emacs ;)

